# Quik ? on Leos



## Sike (Jan 7, 2008)

Could anyone tell me if a female leo is alot smaller than a male?

ive had mine for a few months now and she went through a quik growth spurt but has now seemed to have calmed down.

also she was very skitty but is calming down abit, but if shes out of her viv and theres a few people around looking shes very wary but if its just me and her she seems to be fine?

any help would be much apriciated 

Thanks Luke


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I study animal management at college and we have a good size herp collection.

It consists of many lizards such as leopard geckos and crested geckos, snakes and amphibians.

The female of the two leopard geckos has a slightly smaller head and is a little more dainty that the male. 

As for your gecko being a little skitty that may be due to the time of year as one of mine goes through phases of that.

Any help?

Rou : victory:


----------



## Sike (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for replying, no one else could be arsed to :lol2: yes that is alot of help thanks she has calmed down alot and seems to be growing again. 

thanks luke:2thumb:


----------

